# Reverse Gear judder Fiat Ducato 130bhp 6 speed



## Carioca man (Aug 16, 2009)

Just to let you know that Fiat have recognised this at last. Best to write to Fiat customer relations in Bath Road Slough and report the problem in the first instance. They should then raise a case reference, discuss it with you and arrange for the parts to be sent to your local Fiat agent capable of carrying out this mod, new reverse gear, engine mounts, possibly a new clutch and flywheel. Mine is in as we speak. Lets keep fingers crossed it gets sorted (only 900 miles on clock and like it from new).
With vehicles outside of the manufacturers warranty you may have to take this up with the selling dealer first.


----------



## vera (Aug 17, 2009)

*Fiat Judder*

Hi we have rang Fiat twice and been TEXTED two Case numbers to my mobile phone we are still awaiting any response.We have been following lots of threads on other sites it seems that some vans are better and others worse after the fix.The main thing we are bothered about is the after sales value.Look forward to hearing if your van improves.Good Luck-Sue


----------



## Carioca man (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re Judder*

Hi Sue
Collected motorhome from Fiat dealer - Rockingham Cars in Corby today. Apart from the bonnet that would not open and oily finger marks on the front (which was fixed within a few minutes of my moaning!), the judder appears to be fixed, certainly a lot lot better than it was. I was told that they fitted new engine mountings, gearbox mounting, new reverse gear, new 1st and 2nd synchro's and a new clutch 
In Fiats words a heavy modification. I have only driven it some 20 miles or so and tried reversing up an incline on my estate. Fingers crossed it appears acceptable now. I have to say that I was impressed with Fiats handling of the situation, dealer and manufacturer. 
Dealer had the vehicle for 2 days.
Happy so far!!
If you need any more info I will try to help. 
Regards
Paul


----------

